# Installing a microwave



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

I am considering fitting a microwave to my new Ace Firenze (Swift Sundance 630L / Bessacarr E495). It will go in the "locker" above the sink behind the passenger seat.

Does anyone have one factory fitted.

How is it secured?

What issues are there with doing this?

Thanks in advance.

Jim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Microwave*

Hi

The KonTiki has a factory fitted microwave. It looks to be secured by a "lip" at the front of the shelf.

As far as usage goes, I posted a similar enquiry a while back.

Whilst the out put of your Microwave might be 800 watts the amount of incoming power to "make" that is about 1200 watts. Yoiu may need to check what electrical applicances are running when you use the oven.

Rapide561


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Microwave*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> The KonTiki has a factory fitted microwave. It looks to be secured by a "lip" at the front of the shelf.
> 
> Rapide561


Does it simply lift out if you need to remove it? No screws etc holding it in place?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Microwave*

Hi

Not sure about that! I am going on what I looked at in the showroom - the van has not been delivered yet.

I could not see any screws any where. Above the mocrowave there is also a wooden shelf. I did have quite a good nosey as I was worried about the thing falling out and hitting Oscar on the head!

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If mains only running off hookup, little problem.

If power is coming from your leisure batteries, you will need to assure yourself that the microwave will work happily without the engine running 

Basically you need big, well-cared-for batteries and THICK, preferably short, 12V cables.

Dave


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

*jimN68 ,* about the ACE firenze , how do you like it , considering one myself , but thought it pricy at £38ooo , but for a few coppers . Any info would be great , Also the one i looked at had a microwave fitted , bit did not check as to how , thanks Allan .


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

By coincidence had a look in microwave cabinet this evening. Four holes in the base for microwave feet to fit into. I think it is intended for a Sharp microwave 

If I fit a microwave it will be a standard mains powered unit. Not to sure about the pros and cons of a 12volt unit, if available. Any info appreciated


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift/Microwave*

Hi

As standard fit, SWIFT use the Sharp R247. Outside dimensions are 460 x 275 x 360 mm

for a bit more info on this, click on www.swiftmotorhomes.co.uk, then look at manuals and select "electrical equipment", find page 89/90.

Rapide561


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

al-bly52 said:


> *jimN68 ,* about the ACE firenze , how do you like it , considering one myself , but thought it pricy at £38ooo , but for a few coppers . Any info would be great , Also the one i looked at had a microwave fitted , bit did not check as to how , thanks Allan .


We've only been out in it twice, but we like the layout. 2 Adults and 3 Kids aged 7,8 & 9.

Very new to motorhoming, so we don't have anything to compare it to. We looked at a few and think this was the best layout for us and the finish was better than some cheaper ones we looked at.


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

shortcircuit said:


> By coincidence had a look in microwave cabinet this evening. Four holes in the base for microwave feet to fit into. I think it is intended for a Sharp microwave
> 
> If I fit a microwave it will be a standard mains powered unit. Not to sure about the pros and cons of a 12volt unit, if available. Any info appreciated


I will be fittong 240V only.

No holes in my cabinet base at all. Presumably these hole stop the microwave sliding about?


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Jim , I am still pondering on the change .


----------

